# New Schooling Pony



## amysue (Jan 21, 2014)

I just acquired a new lesson mount. Introducing my new welsh pony mare, Ashley.


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 21, 2014)

Can't wait to see her with her blanket off. I've always liked the sturdy looks of a Welsh pony. How is her personality.


----------



## amysue (Jan 22, 2014)

She is the sweetest in your pocket mare I have ever had. My minisbare friendly?.... but she isn't nudgy or pushy just very inquisitive and eager. She is working out wonderfully as a walk-trot school pony. I need to work on finishing her canter but she is very willing so im sure I wont have problems. She is all pony, but refined enough that all of my cob size arab tack fits her well. Once this cold snap is over ill take her blankets off ( its -3º) with the wind.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 1, 2014)

She looks pretty and sounds great. good luck with her


----------



## amysue (Feb 22, 2014)

As promised, here is a pic with no blanket. Finally warmed up enough to take it off today.


----------



## chandab (Feb 23, 2014)

She's pretty darn cute.


----------



## poniesrule (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh I love Welsh ponies! She looks like a dolly. Sending thoughts of warmer weather your way!


----------

